# cwd diet



## Mr. T (May 26, 2005)

Ive got a foot long chinese water dragon and i've had him about 2 months. I feed him mealworms, strwberries, and this bearded dragon diet. I was wondering if I could give him some cooked salmon or shrimp cause most of his diet is maily mealworms.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice.
Do you know how old is he/she ?
You can offer gut loaded crickets, mealworms, grasshoppers,superworms, butterworms, waxworms,earth worms,silkworms, feeder fish (not goldfish), also pinkies and fuzzies.
As the animal matures, it will eat more vegetables.
It will eat mustard green, collared greens, They love grapes (seedless are better), But they are individuals and can have preferences.

Carnivoro


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> Nice.
> Do you know how old is he/she ?
> You can offer gut loaded crickets, mealworms, grasshoppers,superworms, butterworms, waxworms,earth worms,silkworms, feeder fish (not goldfish), also pinkies and fuzzies.
> As the animal matures, it will eat more vegetables.
> ...


explained all right there for ya man







.

as of right now though you should only feed em crickets, mealworms, wax worms (sparenly casue they are high in fat) and silk worms. if he will take the vegetable matter go ahead and give em that as well. water dragons are probaly my favorites of the gental giants.

J-Rod


----------



## Mr. T (May 26, 2005)

ya he eats some greens but his favorites are stawberries and kiwi (He never eats grape). I know mostly what he can eat but I want to know if I can give him cooked human food like salmon or halibut. We eat a lot of that so I was just wondering. THanks for the help


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mr. T said:


> ya he eats some greens but his favorites are stawberries and kiwi (He never eats grape). I know mostly what he can eat but I want to know if I can give him cooked human food like salmon or halibut. We eat a lot of that so I was just wondering. THanks for the help
> [snapback]1043620[/snapback]​


im really not sure about cooked human food espically if it has spices on it. the salmon and halibut im pretty sure he can eat if it is not cooked. might want to ask carnivor as well what he says cause im not to sure. im pretty sure though that they can if its not cooked.

J-Rod


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

dang too bad my friend doesnt go on this website often he has a CWD too that hes had for like 4months. he feeds his a large variety of food. he also has a tank that he built himself and its like 5' long 3' and a half tall and 3' long! he plans on getting another one soon


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a cwd thread and noone even pmed me









but u already got great advice from carniviro and i just want to add that if u can try and get them to eat unflavored fat free natural yogurt.very high in calcuim and mine loved it.and just feed them lots of gut loaded crickets.i was going through 125 a week easily and they ate other types of food ocasional meal and wax worm,but they loved night crawlers


----------

